
Try/catch in Linux Kernel - bytefire
https://binarydebt.wordpress.com/2018/11/16/try-catch-in-linux-kernel/
======
yawarmurtaza
Interesting write up! Didn't know such a mechanism existed inside Linux
kernel. What is cool is that it works for kernel modules as well.

~~~
bytefire
Thanks. I am actually using this inside a kernel module whose job is to
inspect Intel's virtualisation state:
[https://github.com/bytefire/vmtool](https://github.com/bytefire/vmtool)

